

Myspace still exists - frankydp
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-intersect/wp/2014/06/02/myspace-still-exists-and-its-desperate-enough-to-blackmail-you-into-logging-in/

======
jsilence
I don't understand why all the succer overpowered social networks like
friendster and myspace still try to foster their own walled garden.

Why don't they put their effort behind a social network protocol that works
across their platforms?

That way we could some day have a decentralized social network ecosystem that
works just like email. I can choose a social network provider and still
interact with other persons regardless on which platform they are.

The networks would then compete featurewise.

~~~
saurik
How soon we forget OpenSocial? Which MySpace was a big proponent of? (I guess
not quite "distributed", but definitely "federated"; I definitely think it was
in the spirit of your comment.)

~~~
pjc50
Interesting, I never knew of it in the first place. It seems Atlassian have
picked it up and are trying to make groupware out of it.

("groupware" = "social networking with co-workers that you have to use")

------
TheBiv
A company that wants you to come back to it's site is now considered clingy?

It worked bc now I want to view my MySpace, just to see who my top 8 friends
were and to see a snapshot of my life back then. Hopefully MySpace still has
those features!

------
tonieee
I tried to read the article but on my mobile fifty percent of the screen is
taken up by a fixed image advert making it very difficult to read.

------
sehr
Myspace has been in it's current form for years, title is misleading.

~~~
dang
We changed it. (The submitted title was "Myspace is back".)

------
camillomiller
Ok, but why?

